# هل تعرف لماذا صناعة السيراميك والألومنيوم منتشرة في مصر ؟!!



## إسلام علي (7 أغسطس 2011)

يجيبك الدكتور حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل
http://www.youtube.com/v/uf-q_WJX82g


----------



## توفيق الفادى (20 أغسطس 2011)

صناعة الالومنيوم من الصناعات المهمة لكثير من افرع الانتاج ونجاحة فى مجالات شتى كالمعمار والادوات والمعدات ومستلزمات الحياة علاوه على ذلك توافر الخامة فى مصر ومصر من اول الدول المصدرة لة


----------



## توفيق الفادى (20 أغسطس 2011)

عندى سؤال ماهو نوع الرمل المستخدم فى ملىء المواسير قبل تكريفها اى لفها


وشكرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (15 سبتمبر 2012)

good


----------



## جمال سلطان (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مع احترامنا للاستاذ حازم هذا كلام غير علمى بالمرة وصناعة الالمنيوم والسبائك المرتبطة به صناعة عالمية فى الشرق والغرب وتمتلكها الدول المتقدمة وكل الصناعات لها مخاطر صحية وكل العالم يدرس كيفية تقليل هذه المخاطر وإلا فالحل هو الغاء كل الصناعات الموجودة فى مصر


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

اى رمال ناعمة وليس بها حصى كبير


----------

